
LinkedIn sued over allegation it secretly reads Apple users' clipboard content - kiyanwang
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-linkedin-lawsuit-idUSKBN24C010
======
merricksb
Big discussion 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23800032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23800032)

